# Unconfirmed: Frank Williams traded to the Pistons



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=313295

for Smush Parker and a second round pick.

If this is true it's probably just to free a roster spot. Smush sucks, but he's also got a non-guaranteed contract so we can waive him and not take a cap hit, thereby allowing us to make a two for one or three for two trade.

If they're doing this I guess it means they've got a deal lined up, so we'll know about it soon enough.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=313295
> 
> for Smush Parker and a second round pick.
> ...


Either that, or we are looking for another PG or PF in the second round of the upcoming draft.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=313295
> 
> for Smush Parker and a second round pick.
> ...


When I lived in NYC, I used to play pick up with Smush all the time at the Reebok club. He actually has talent, but I dont think he will put it altogether.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Smush is actually pretty good, sort of like Crawford lite...a very good trade if it's done.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

parker signed a contract at October the first with the Pistons so I believe he can be traded by december the fifteenth.

Aren't other salaries supposed to be involved???


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Didn't Smush have a fallout recently with coaches?

If this trade goes through... Smush gets cut


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Didn't Smush have a fallout recently with coaches?
> 
> If this trade goes through... Smush gets cut


Nice kid, but he hasnt gotten along with a coach at any level that I can recall


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I liked williams... but it will be more fun going to the games now that we have a player named "smush."


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Frank Williams hasn't shown me anything to make me believe he is worth anything more than a second round pick. 

Mike, we have debated the merits of starting Chris Duhon at length. The crux of my argument was not that Duhon was good but that we need a pure point guard to relieve the pressure placed on Kirk. That player should have been F Will. Franky was handed the starting point guard spot and he dropped the ball. I've seen enough.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice kid, but he hasnt gotten along with a coach at any level that I can recall


Perfecto. He is Jamal-lite!! :angel:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Didn't Smush have a fallout recently with coaches?
> 
> If this trade goes through... Smush gets cut


Yeah, looks like Smuch is filler. I remember he was playing great his rookie year for the Cavs -- showing alot of promise for Silas and signs of forming a strong tandem with Lebron. When the Cavs decided not to bring him back you knew something was amis.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like him...I got his rookie card...good trade.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

at least I hope it's Sixers 2nd owned by Pistons , not there own...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Perfecto. He is Jamal-lite!! :angel:


And Jamal was supposed to be The (pre-injury) Penny-lite (I won't use the Krause "He's my Michael Jordan" line).

So using a cola analogy...we'd be getting not Pepsi, not Pepsi-edge...but diet Pepsi?

I like Diet Pepsi...but...


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Well I would have liked to see what Frank could do from all the hype I heard about him and have never seen him really play, but with Duhon, Hinrich, Gordon, all able to play there, he's kind of the odd man out. 

We get a second round pick for a guy we weren't going to use and let go at the end of the year anyway. Also, Paxson just played his way back into next year's draft!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Smush is actually pretty good, sort of like Crawford lite...a very good trade if it's done.


hehe.........

I always thought of Jamal as "Crawford lite", this Smush must be *REALLY* carb friendly!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think you are right Mike. Could be a major trade coming. We free up a spot and get a second round pick for someone who didn't play for us. Good trade Pax! 

Now, is it GS we are trading with? Or is it NY? Meaning Thomas trades Nazr in a package to Toronto for Carter and then trades with us for Curry. Could happen.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Buzz is its gonna be the Spurs and Golden State in a 3-way deal. I dunno what works under the CBA, but we could be looking at something like

Chicago gets: Dunleavy or Pietrus
Golden State gets: Nesterovic
San Antonio gets: Curry

I'd prefer something str8 up with San Antonio for Manu. With Barry, Devin Brown, and Udrih playing well, he may be expendable. Why S.A. wants to mess with something that looks good is beyond me, but if I'm Pax I hold out for Pietrus or Manu.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hunting season begins December 15th. Guessing odds, what are the chances somebody gets moved on Wednesday?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> I'd prefer something str8 up with San Antonio for Manu. With Barry, Devin Brown, and Udrih playing well, he may be expendable. Why S.A. wants to mess with something that looks good is beyond me, but if I'm Pax I hold out for Pietrus or Manu.


Why wouldn't they give up one of the other three instead of Manu?

I'd like to have Manu too. But whats the price??

If Duncan helps Curry get where everyone thinks he can go...he could finish up with more rings than MJ. Think about it: a re-vitalized Curry beating up on the teams second and third best defenders.

Pretty nice picture. Don't think San An will take the risk.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they give up one of the other three instead of Manu?
> ...


Well see that's the philosophy. If they want Curry they're gonna have to pay to get him. Curry and Pike (or Hinrich) for Manu works, but that debunks the saving a roster spot theory so I got no idea. Manu might also let Nocioni get his head back in the game. I would not be opposed to starting...

Duhon
Manu
Deng
Nocioni
Chandler

Gordon
Harrington
Reiner

If we traded AD and the 2nd rounder back to Phily for G-Rob...

Duhon
Manu
Deng
Nocioni
Chandler

Gordon
Robinson
Harrington
Reiner 

That'd be a good top 9 especially next year


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Buzz is its gonna be the Spurs and Golden State in a 3-way deal. I dunno what works under the CBA, but we could be looking at something like
> 
> Chicago gets: Dunleavy or Pietrus
> ...


What "Buzz" is it that you are hearing? Link?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Aren't you guys playing pretty well now? I think they'll hold off on any major deals for a while, although Smush for Williams doesn't fall in that category.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

TBF,

I would love to get pietrus but i don't see how this helps GS. They could easily trade for curry stright up for pietrus and some filler. But in this trade GS gives up pietrus for Nesterovic and that doesn't make any sense to me. I mean Nesterovic is really soft and has no offensive game. If GS wanted a center they could have curry who is better than Nesterovic (IMHO) and will only improve while Nesterovic is what he is and not likely to improve much. This trade just doesn't make sense. Is it possible richerson in involved some how.

david


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

William "Smush" Parker. He's not very good, unless you don't care about your PG getting assists or shooting a good percentage or playing defense.

Interesting fact, when he played for Newtown HS as a senior, I played on Bayside and we went there to play them for a playoff game. They destroyed us in my final HS basketball game ever. The gym was a bandbox and they had so many 6'5 and up guys, we got killed on the glass. Charlie Villanueva's brother Robert played on that team too.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Somebody needs to put the Kool-Aid back in the fridge. Ain't no way the Spurs are going to trade away Ginobelli. This guy could be an All-Star soon. The Spurs win by playing smart and aggressive basketball. Curry is neither smart nor agrressive. He is a turnover waiting to happen who expects a multi-year contract starting at $10 mil a year.

Also, why the Warriors would think that Nesterovic would fill their hole in the middle is beyond me. Nesterovic IS a hole in the middle. Actually, I think Rasho's game has slipped considerably since being manhandled by Shaq in the playoffs. Too bad, this is a guy that I followed closely while he played for the T-Wolves. He had made considerable progress since he first came into the league.

Although we have all bashed Curry on this forum the Bulls must get at least Pietrus in return. Pietrus is far from a complete player and Curry has value because of his size. IMO, should Curry go to the Warriors the Bulls would need another big guy in return or a first round pick along with Pietrus. Curry and Pietrus are both gambles but if Pax gets value in return I would pull the trigger on Curry.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

y not trade him to a team that will get us a better 2nd rounder? even if we get philly's pick i still wouldnt be satisfied but i am being a little picky here i guess.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Smush is actually pretty good, sort of like Crawford lite...a very good trade if it's done.


Agreed. Smush isn't going to propel the Bulls to 50 wins, but he's a pretty decent player. He'll definitely help this team out more than Frank Williams.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Smush is never going to be better than Frank Williams.

I like him too, and I think he's got point guard skills, but Frank Williams is going to actually be a contributor in Detroit. He's got Chauncey-like game, and apparently is having a Chauncey-like beginning to his career.

I expect him to have a Chauncey-like rise to prominence. Why else would Detroit make this trade?

The greatest story of all is if Detroit's second rounder ends up being someone really great.

On nbadraft.net, THIS 6-11 PF from Italy is available at that pick. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/angelogigli.asp

Among other things, it says this:



> Good defender on many types of players, even shorter than him. Very good talent. Also hard-worker.


They've got Luther Head going at 40, and Detroit right now is playing at 44. I LOVE Luther and regardless of his height and the fact that he'd be yet another short guard in the rotation, I'd take him in a second. I saw the guy once, at IMPE... 6-3 looks like a real baller, running down the court on a steal... and all of a sudden, I see this SICK 360 one hand jam. I gasped.

The guy is nuts. 

Anyway, wouldn't that be cool? Hahahaha.

But just watch Frank Williams beat Lindsey Hunter for the backup guard spot.

By the way, the Pistons have activated Ron Dupree and he saw his first action in a Detroit uni. 1 point, 2 boards, 1 assist and 1 block in 14 minutes of play. I wonder if Larry Brown coached "the Chicago out of him".


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Interesting fact, when he played for Newtown HS as a senior, I played on Bayside and we went there to play them for a playoff game.


I thought Bayside always plays Valley, no??


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks like Smuch is filler. I remember he was playing great his rookie year for the Cavs -- showing alot of promise for Silas and signs of forming a strong tandem with Lebron. When the Cavs decided not to bring him back you knew something was amis.



Ummmm.....Smush never played for Silas or with Lebron.....He played for the Cavs in the season when we tanked to get Lebron. He was starting and playing well, sprained his ankle, and lost his job when he came back (to milt palacio). After this he fell out of grace with the coaches because he had a bad attitude, but who wouldn't after being replaced by Milt? I went to a lot of games that year and watched the cavs play, Smush showed signs of brilliance that year and I think given the time he could be a pretty good player. He just needs to find the right situation....and it's not the Bulls.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't even think it's worth debating Smush vs. Williams. I have a hard time believing this trade isn't the precursor to something else. I guess those Eddy Curry rumors have weight after all. 

I'd be okay with dealing Curry, as long it's not for a bunch of fodder and cap space.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So is this boom or bust?


----------



## Professor (Jun 6, 2002)

Is the 2005 pick owed to Utah the Bulls' second rounder, or any second round pick? If it's any second round pick, Pax could keep the Bulls second rounder by acquiring a worse second rounder to send to Utah next spring. That would make FWill for Detroit's second round pick a pretty good move.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Professor</b>!
> Is the 2005 pick owed to Utah the Bulls' second rounder, or any second round pick? If it's any second round pick, Pax could keep the Bulls second rounder by acquiring a worse second rounder to send to Utah next spring. That would make FWill for Detroit's second round pick a pretty good move.


I don't even remember owing Utah a pick. What transaction was this from? Regardless, when you ship a pick, you transfer the specific one alotted to you by the league, or one you acquireds in a past transaction, not an unspecified second round selection.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

ell , it's on RealGM now

Horrace Jenkins too???another 6-1


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dumars eyes deal for Bulls' Williams



> The Detroit Pistons could have a new teammate by mid-week.
> 
> Pistons president Joe Dumars confirmed Monday that the Pistons are looking at acquiring Chicago's Frank Williams to be the third point guard, behind starter Chauncey Billups and backup Lindsey Hunter.
> 
> ...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Dumars eyes deal for Bulls' Williams


Is the MercuryNews a Tribune puppet?

They ALWAYS seem to crack stories before the Midwest gets a sniff of it.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/10409256.htm

Pistons president Joe Dumars confirmed Monday that the Pistons are looking at acquiring Chicago's Frank Williams to be the third point guard, behind starter Chauncey Billups and backup Lindsey Hunter.

In return, Detroit would send backup guards Smush Parker and Horace Jenkins to the Bulls. The Bulls would be able to waive Parker because his contract is not guaranteed. Jenkins' contract is guaranteed. Nothing can be done before Wednesday because free-agent signees can't be traded until Dec. 15.

Dumars said Monday evening that the trade wasn't done yet, and it is possible the Bulls will pull out. If they trade Williams, their backups at point guard behind starter Kirk Hinrich would come down to rookies Chris Duhon and Ben Gordon, and Gordon is more of a shooting guard.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think this could be a nice deal for the Bulls.

I didn't think much of Smush when he came into camp as one of those scrubs that always gets cut the first week, but he actually played his way onto the roster.

I hope Frank Williams can contribute for Detroit because I was actually starting to like Smush's game.

I actually think the Pistons do too, but what it comes down to is they need a backup pointguard, and while Smush is a nice player, he isn't a point guard. He's a shooting guard who can handle the ball.

But he actually can shoot and is real athletic. He also actually seemed to be responding to Larry Brown's coaching. He put in the work with the Pistons.

Hopefully he doesn't revert back to bad habits or anything with the Bulls, because I think he can be a Devin Brown type player.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

williams for Smush Parker and Horace Jenkins makes no since for the bulls.

Parker and a pick i could understand and agree with but if we cut parker then the trade becomes williams for jenkins and i dont understand why we would want another 6-1 PG....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a cap and roster move and nothing else if it goes down. If it's not the precursor to another trade, in fact, it looks like a pretty silly deal. Smush Parker is a scrub. At least FWill has been here (and I don't think he's had a real shot at anything).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> This is a cap and roster move and nothing else if it goes down. If it's not the precursor to another trade, in fact, it looks like a pretty silly deal. Smush Parker is a scrub. At least FWill has been here (and I don't think he's had a real shot at anything).


More than likely it is a signal that a trade is coming. Not only that but we got a second round pick next draft for a guy who didn't play for us. So I think it is a nice trade. Earth shattering? No.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

It appears horace jenkins has been pulled from the deal

http://www.detnews.com/2004/pistons...4/d01-33179.htm


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> i dont understand why we would want another 6-1 PG....


Haha, wow, I just saw on NBA.com that Horace Jenkins actually IS listed at 6'1".

Try 5'9" to 5'10". He is small.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I saw Jenkins in the Portsmouth Invitational and he was impressive.  He could easily be an Earl Watson type in a couple of years. A lot of guys on this board are sleeping on Smush..he is a lot better than some of you realize and certainly is better than Frank Williams who hasn't even been in shape all season.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Is the MercuryNews a Tribune puppet?
> ...


Yup, they're owned by the Trib.

I have no idea why the Trib breaks certain stories there first, and as far as I know it's also the first place Sam Smith's column is posted. Wouldn't it make more sense to give first crack to one of the eastern time zone papers in the empire, like the Hartford Courant or the Orlando Sentinel?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I saw Jenkins in the Portsmouth Invitational and he was impressive. He could easily be an Earl Watson type in a couple of years.


Only problem with that is Jenkins is 30 years old.

He was a very good scorer in college and seems to be an alright defender. But what you see now is what you're going to get for the rest of his career.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is Jenkins is 30 years old.
> ...


Ah, ok, thanks for teh 411, I never realized he was so old...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Well this deal is semi-official now:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...llsbits,1,682112.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> It's not clear if it can be called an era, but it looks like whatever it was for Illinois' Frank Williams is over with the Bulls.
> 
> Williams, who was part of the Jamal Crawford trade and played in only five games and 51 minutes for the Bulls, is expected to be traded to the Detroit Pistons on Wednesday for guard William "Smush" Parker.
> 
> ...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

so we're looking for a trade where we bring back an extra player...hmmm... alot of the rumored trades have been for an extra player (e.g. Curry for Simmons and Wilcox, Curry and Davis for Petrius, Davis and Robinson)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBowski</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm.....Smush never played for Silas or with Lebron.....He played for the Cavs in the season when we tanked to get Lebron. He was starting and playing well, sprained his ankle, and lost his job when he came back (to milt palacio). After this he fell out of grace with the coaches because he had a bad attitude, but who wouldn't after being replaced by Milt? I went to a lot of games that year and watched the cavs play, Smush showed signs of brilliance that year and I think given the time he could be a pretty good player. He just needs to find the right situation....and it's not the Bulls.


Wow, instances like this make think I should double my ginko-biloba intake. I thought I had at least another couple years before I would get stupid. . . 

I remember liking the way he paired with the other guard in the backcourt. Maybe it was Dujuan Wagner? That was his rookie year as well, correct? When Cleveland added D Miles as their swing, I thought they had a solid backcourt core to build around. Though ultimately, it hasn't panned out for any of those players.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if Curry, Parker & that 2nd Rounder got sent away in a trade.


----------



## Professor (Jun 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't even remember owing Utah a pick. What transaction was this from? Regardless, when you ship a pick, you transfer the specific one alotted to you by the league, or one you acquireds in a past transaction, not an unspecified second round selection.


The Bulls owed second round picks in 2005 and 2006 to Houston from the ill-advised Bryce Drew trade. Houston traded them to Utah last summer.

If the terms of the trade did not specify that it would be the Bulls' own second round picks in 2005 and 2006, it can be any second round pick the Bulls might acquire and send. It depends on the terms of the trade.

Miami owed the Bulls a second round pick (last year I believe), but it was not required to be Miami's own pick. So they acquired a second round pick from Dallas and sent that one to the Bulls in satisfaction of their obligation.

If the Bulls made the same deal with Houston (any second round pick, not necessarily the Bulls own), then acquiring a second rounder from Detroit could allow the Bulls to retain their own second rounder, which will probably be a pretty good second round pick next spring.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, they're owned by the Trib.
> ...


http://www.forbes.com/finance/mktguideapps/compinfo/CompanyTearsheet.jhtml?tkr=TRB

Yup. The Trib owns everything it seems, with a mere 14 billion is net assets, 17 billion in market value, 5 billion in sales, 3/4 billion in net profits.

Hmmph... yet they won't spend over 100M on the immensely profitable Cubs payroll. They want to add a rotating advertising board behind home plate at Wrigley too, already tax rooftop owners, and oh yeah had a private ticket brokering firm that fleeced their own paying fans. Sheesh.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=313279&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=84

From our friends at realgm:

"People are now saying that they heard WFDN say that the trade is off. Stay tuned."

That's from a Detroit radio station. Now what might that mean?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> That's from a Detroit radio station. Now what might that mean?


That might mean that the trade for Williams is off.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=313279&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=84
> 
> From our friends at realgm:
> ...


Just speculation on my part here...but is it possible that means the trade is off?   

Maybe someone found a better deal...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Just speculation on my part here...but is it possible that means the trade is off?
> ...


Get ready to welcome Malik Rose and Rasho Nestorovic to Chicago


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Zing. You guys are being too hard on DMD. :laugh: 

Perhaps....

FWill will be semi valuable trade filler/fodder for an upcoming mega deal that nets us a 'high profile SG'


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

:laugh: 

I'm getting a good laugh out of it!

What I meant was, do you think a larger deal with the Warriors or Spurs is off too....

Anyway...:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> I'm getting a good laugh out of it!
> ...


TOMORROW IS DECEMBER 15TH!!! 

Heads will roll....


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmmmm..... errrr....

Golden State is desperate for a backup PG (Fisch is on the DL) so maybe FWill looks a bit more appealing to them. Parker has been banged up, perhaps the Spurs are also inquiring about FWill. New Orleans has no PG to speak of, perhaps we can get pawn of Frankie for a pick.

The above is puuurreee speculation.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Hmmmm..... errrr....
> 
> Golden State is desperate for a backup PG (Fisch is on the DL) so maybe FWill looks a bit more appealing to them. Parker has been banged up, perhaps the Spurs are also inquiring about FWill. New Orleans has no PG to speak of, perhaps we can get pawn of Frankie for a pick.
> ...


Good thinking though.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

More pure speculation on my part... I'm literally making this up 

<b>Mullin calls Paxson</b>
M: Hey John, Fisch just went on the DL.. could you include Frank as well? The salaries work
P: Does it? How is Pietrus looking
M: He's a little banged up but should be fine in a week.

P: So Curry, Antonio and Frankie for Dale, Cliff and Pietrus?
M: Yup.

P: Let me think about this for a few days. I'll call you on the 15th.
M: Fine by me


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Some of those on realgm are now saying the opposite, that the trade will go down.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> The Detroit Pistons are in serious talks with the Chicago Bulls about a trade that would send seldom-used point guard Frank Williams to the Pistons for Smush Parker and Horace Jenkins.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1945978



Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Good trade by the Bulls.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Apparently the rumored deal is dead 



> NOTES: The long-rumored deal between the Bulls and Pistons involving Frank Williams and Smush Parker apparently is dead.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I hear both teams are still talking. Notice how Frank hasnt gotten a minute since this deal was announced?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

This is good for us. It means that there was probably a pending Curry trade or something in the works, where Smush Parker was going to get waived for a roster spot to work something out, but now it's gone.

Obviously, the reporters stick with the momentum, so it might be pointless to take note of this, but no trade rumors have been announced since the 5-game winning streak.

Frank Williams is a solid player, worth keeping by far. The "trade Duhon" thread is interesting because of Frank Williams' worth; I'm sure we could manage to get a 2nd rounder out of Atlanta for him. Did you know that they don't have anyone on the team averaging more than 3.5 apg? And the 3.5 guy... is Al Harrington. Antoine gets his 3.2, and I guess Kenny Anderson is a legit point, but they don't even play him. Chris Duhon would be a VERY welcome addition to the squad.

A second rounder from Atlanta will be like a late first rounder.

Then again, we are winning these days and until we prove that we can't consistently continue to post great improvement to our record (if we fall below 500 over the next 12 games or so), then I'd say we have no choice but to keep everyone together.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems wierd that this would come out so heavy in the first place, when even a cursory check would have said it couldn't be done until next week.

I wonder if we might be able to peddle him to the Kings who just lost Bobby Jackson for quite a while. Getting a late 1st from them would be appealing- every year it seems like a couple of nice players slip to that range. Of course that's probably a lot to ask for a guy who's hardly playing, but it's a best case scenario I guess.

The Hawks are off the table, they just traded Jon Barry to the Rockets for Tyronn Lue.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> no trade rumors have been announced since the 5-game winning streak.


...errr....heres a quote from a Michigan paper that might indicate that the trade is still alive.



> Three Bulls reserves scored in double figures, led by rookie guard Ben Gordon with 19.
> 
> One Bulls reserve who didn't play was guard Frank Williams, who could become a Piston next week if a long-proposed trade goes through.
> 
> "If it happens - IF it happens - it would be cool playing with these guys," said Williams. "But I'm playing with a good group now."


http://www.mlive.com/pistons/stories/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1103812807304500.xml


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Seems wierd that this would come out so heavy in the first place, when even a cursory check would have said it couldn't be done until next week.
> 
> I wonder if we might be able to peddle him to the Kings who just lost Bobby Jackson for quite a while. Getting a late 1st from them would be appealing- every year it seems like a couple of nice players slip to that range. Of course that's probably a lot to ask for a guy who's hardly playing, but it's a best case scenario I guess.
> ...


What about trying to finagle (sp) Kevin Martin from them? We could use a developmental SG. I have no idea how high they are on him though...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> 
> 
> What about trying to finagle (sp) Kevin Martin from them? We could use a developmental SG. I have no idea how high they are on him though...


The article I read said for the short-run they're gonna play him more and play Dough Christie as the backup point. Doug Christie?

I'd imagine they don't wanna give up on a young guy like that.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> ...errr....heres a quote from a Michigan paper that might indicate that the trade is still alive.
> ...


Not really a rumor, I'd say. Frank Williams apparently doesn't seem to know his own status either; the "I'm with a good group right now" thing has him coming off pretty confused.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

It's really dead. 

Parker smushed. 


http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/parker_released_050104.html


----------

